# New TiVo Interface?



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

Original Post from 9/27/2008 back up at my blog.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a newer version of the Moxi interface.


----------



## techieunite (Oct 18, 2005)

I saw this and just thought "so what".

Most people use tivo for one reason.

It records the shows that they like. I don't think the gui really has that much to do with this basic functionality.

If you have chosen Tivo, you have chosen to live with the Tivo Gui.

If you choose your Cable/Satellite provider, then you have chosen whatever GUI they have on their equipment.

Would anybody really care about which Gui they have on their Tivo?

I'm thinking and "hoping" that if Tivo does offer this, that they at least allow us to turn off these extra features.

Case in point.

My Mom who is in her late 40's, my Grandma, and my little brother can walk up to a Tivo and start using it. The remote and screen layout is amazingly simple and easy to use.

Start adding extra pictures and options that aren't needed are only going to confuse users.

I hope that they never release this monstrosity without at least offering me the ability to switch back to the "classic" tivo look.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

Tivo GUI could use an update.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Nice looking interface IMO. Taking advantage of the widescreen tv it looks like they found a way to offer all the same menu options, plus some art, and still make it look less cluttered - though there aren't any yellow star ads in your picture


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Interesting.

But I vote no. Adding a bunch of stills and cover images makes it more colorful, but not more useful, IMHO.

I do think they managed to retain some TiVo-ness in the look, despite the radical differences.


----------



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

If this is the new interface it looks great. The only thing thats missing is the TiVo guy. I hope that this will be out sooner then later. 

This has to be a hardware upgrade too, right? You can't just do a software upgrade on a TiVoHD and have menu's move that quickly, along with PIP. 

The other cool thing about the video is that it shows who you can rent movies and shows from. The list includes, Amazonunbox, Netflix, Blockbuster, and more. It included pricing and had the best priced selected movie on top of the list. Which means that those companies have strong competition which will hopefully drop prices on movies and relax the 24 hour timer for movie rentals. 

Looks like TiVo has been doing their homework, their UI has been getting cluttered lately. Can't wait to find out when(if) it will go on sale.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That is not PIP, that is PIG [picture in guide where the one playing picture is squeezed into the corner, and the overlay graphics applied over it, as opposed to one playing video playing scaled in the corner, over another video stream] (I hate it when people get that confused). In any case, it requires the video decoder chip support the necessary scaling, or it be done in software (which current TiVos are incapable of).


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

This looks fantastic. Please TiVo let this be your new GUI!!!


----------



## mikea128 (Jun 15, 2008)

I really really really *really* like it. It takes advantage of widescreen HDTV's very well, the picture in guide is a huge missing feature from the current GUI IMO. It also looks like it's more cohesive with all the misc stuff TiVo has tacked on over the years. Additionally, it looks less like it's a crappy SD interface and more like a proper HD one. Hopefully it's at least as responsive if they really deploy it though.

I'm no holding my breath on this one however.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, I don't know if the PiP (or PiG) could work on current TiVos. The rest is doable on S3/HD, though. (You could do it right now via HME.)

I finally looked at the videos, and I like it better now. I'm still not sure, though.


----------



## adbjester (Dec 1, 2003)

techieunite said:


> I saw this and just thought "so what".
> 
> Most people use tivo for one reason.
> 
> Would anybody really care about which Gui they have on their Tivo?


LD;O.

I switched from 12 YEARS of DirecTV service to Comcast, because DTV had (at the time) ceased dealing with TiVo, and forced me to their heinous in-house interface.

It wasn't the functionality. It wasn't even the uber-cool S3 features I've come to love. It was the ease of use of the GUI, period.

If it didn't look like TiVo, it wouldn't *be* TiVo.

Jester


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Absolutely hate it. It looks like a bunch of spam everywhere on the screen and just more opportunity to throw ads and other unwanted crap it in your face and slow the system down even more and make for huge downloads of data aside from basic listings. No thanks.


----------



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

How could you not like the potential new UI? Look at the video's, there is NO load delays from menu to menu. If this thing is real and comes out soon I would be one of the first to get it. This UI upgrade must have been in developement now for years, and looks to be in response to the competition from Windows Media Player, Moxi, and all the other DVR's with sleak interfaces.

Only if we knew when or if this would ever be released.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Hew said:


> How could you not like the potential new UI? Look at the video's, there is NO load delays from menu to menu. If this thing is real and comes out soon I would be one of the first to get it. This UI upgrade must have been in developement now for years, and looks to be in response to the competition from Windows Media Player, Moxi, and all the other DVR's with sleak interfaces.
> 
> Only if we knew when or if this would ever be released.


 I'm probably in the minority but UI doesn't concern me anywhere as much as real functional improvements such as (just to name a few):
* co-operative scheduling (ability to manage scheduling and conflict management automatically using your whole set of Tivos)
* ability to load from and save to a computer your season pass & wishlists setups
* ability to delete shows on any Tivo from another Tivo (really part of the co-operative scheduling ability)
* better navigation controls (jump arbitrary n-minutes forwards/back or to any specific time)
* official support for video streaming (beyond simply YouTube but for any video located anywhere) and a much wider array of video formats
* Tru2way
...


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Hew said:


> How could you not like the potential new UI? Look at the video's, there is NO load delays from menu to menu. If this thing is real and comes out soon I would be one of the first to get it. This UI upgrade must have been in developement now for years, and looks to be in response to the competition from Windows Media Player, Moxi, and all the other DVR's with sleak interfaces.
> 
> Only if we knew when or if this would ever be released.


Look at the videos on amazon for the current TiVoHD - no delays there - no please wait's (and no ads). Wonders can be done with good video editing.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

The thing that amazed me was that they showed viewer tagging for shows in the new GUI.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

If it not broke no need to fix. The present guide works great. They are no need to fix or replace it.


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

It looks like there are certain features that would be good... but if I had the choice of all or nothing, I'd keep the current GUI.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I haven't watched the videos, but I love that there are direct links to movies and downloads on the "TiVo Central" screenshot in the OP. That's pretty much all I think they really need to change.


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

classicsat said:


> That is not PIP, that is PIG [picture in guide where the one playing picture is squeezed into the corner, and the overlay graphics applied over it, as opposed to one playing video playing scaled in the corner, over another video stream] (I hate it when people get that confused). In any case, it requires the video decoder chip support the necessary scaling, or it be done in software (which current TiVos are incapable of).


I fixed it to be PiG instead of PiP, honestly I had never heard the term PiG before. However I was curious why you thought the TiVo can't scale video? It takes 480i broadcast to 1080i or 1080i to 720p or even web video to 1080i for normally watching. How much harder could it be to scale to a lower resolution?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I, for one, do not like the "new" look. WAY too cluttered at the top of the menu. Any designer can tell you about the advantage of white space. There is none at the top of that screen, and it looks awful.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Scaling from fullscreen video to part screen video is a different beast. than SD to HD or viceversa.

Looking ad the Product Briefs for the respective process ors ionthe Series 3 and TiVo HD, it seems they may be able to support PIG, and otherwise probably that sort of interface.

I doubt the Series 2s can though, or they'll bother trying, therefore banging in the wedge of obsolescence even wider for those.

ETA, a quick brief of the product brief on the 5xx and DT chips, seems to indicate scaling capability.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

There's no Yellow Star. Instant :down:.


----------



## Hokie Soup (Sep 13, 2005)

I love the idea of Tivo updating thier GUI. IMO, it's starting to get long in the tooth from an aesthetics standpoint. How about something slick like the Apple OS, and that utilizes high def graphics? Of course, it would need to be an option to upgrade, and not mandatory. Many on this board are happy with their current UI and they should be able to keep that. 

Tivo rocks
Go Hokies!


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Its a little to much work


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

classicsat said:


> Scaling from fullscreen video to part screen video is a different beast. than SD to HD or viceversa.


It does do a kind of scaling now -- the panel and zoom modes. So maybe PiG is possible.

The other things in the interface are all standard HME-style effects. Just looking at it, I can break it down into the needed steps.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Look like the UTV interface.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

I like the "FREE on Netflix" and blockbuster part of video 2


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

classicsat said:


> Looking ad the Product Briefs for the respective process ors ionthe Series 3 and TiVo HD, it seems they may be able to support PIG, and otherwise probably that sort of interface.


I am under the impression the S3/HD platform is capable of this.

Just an FYI, I'm hopping on a flight in about 5 mins and can't cover the UI mockups in a timely fashion. BUT this is big news and I've notified a few of my blogging buddies. I've also put a request into TiVo confirm they produced them, we'll see if they respond...


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Guys,

We do a tremendous amount of primary research here at TiVo on various possible future directions for our products. Some of you will remember all of those marketing promotion trials...the ones with different sales offers for different areas? You should see how detailed we get when it comes to product design...we test lots of stuff. It just typically doesn't get posted in a blog (and isn't intended to be, we're pretty up front about that).

Appreciate your comments, but it doesn't substitute for the actual feedback given during the surveys (on these mockups or others). We're a bit more scientific than what you'll find in this thread when it comes to our user research. 

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

hmm, so with that being said TiVoPony, are you saying TiVo is infact looking at options for a updated GUI?

I like what I see so far if that is indeed one of the mockups for a new gui. Is there any way to participate in the serveys?


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I like it very much because I did try the Comcast TiVo service here in MA until I had too much trouble with their Moto box and thought the UI was more modern, slick, cool and still felt like TiVo. I don't remember exactly how it was done except that the experience was refreshing.

This new experimental UI that leaked out, looks like something many more people would like who never had a TiVo. I think it's a big improvement for the masses. I've been using the same familar TiVo UI for 7 years, and I wecome a change that brings it up to date and keeps it simple, same as the old UI. TiVo has so many more features and more coming. This definitely needed to be done to see more and do more from every screen. At least I don't think it can be called cartoonish anymore.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mtchamp said:


> This new experimental UI that leaked out, looks like something many more people would like who never had a TiVo. I think it's a big improvement for the masses. I've been using the same familar TiVo UI for 7 years, and I wecome a change that brings it up to date and keeps it simple, same as the old UI. TiVo has so many more features and more coming. This definitely needed to be done to see more and do more from every screen. At least I don't think it can be called cartoonish anymore.


Very likely these screens were not even on a TiVo yet but mocked up. I saw FEATURES I liked around the tagging for a family member so you can find your shows or come up with clever ways to show one person has already watched it.

Also the Netflix and HD made me have a very strong UMF.

The pictures along the top for the shows were not that big a deal to me especially since it would probably not work for all the content I push onto the TiVo in the form of movies that have no TiVo metadata. That looked like a way to get better pictures for the ads more than anything else.

so nice rework of the menus and update of the fonts and so forth but the pictures not so much, but then I am an old fart command line kind of guy so most likely I would be on the edge of the curve denoting their target audience for this 
As Pony said - this is just some screens to get an idea of forward directions for TiVo - most likely in relation to what the tru2way TiVo DVR interface will be.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Uhm, no.

:down::down::down:


----------



## rv65 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm sure the Series 4 will have it.


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow. I like what I see so far.

However, since so many people have a Tivo because they like the _current_ UI, I wonder if Tivo would offer a choice for which interface your box displays. I would very much like to try the new UI, as (coming from other DVR boxes), I felt the Tivo UI was lacking in certain areas (which these demos seem to fix).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I seriously doubt this is a new TiVo UI. It's to much of a radical departure from their current UI. The Comcast TiVo uses a newer UI which has some aspects similar to this, such as PIG and split screen menus, but it still looks like a TiVo. It still has the "blue wiener", familiar menu names and the same basic options/functionality. This looks nothing like a TiVo.

If I had to guess I'd say this is probably the UI for some PC based DVR software. The people icon used on that "Connect with family & friends" menu item looks a lot like the people icons used in Windows Vista for things like "User accounts". I guess it could be the product of the TiVo/Nero deal, but it remains to be seen what exactly we're going to get out of that deal.

Edit: I spoke a little too soon on the whole TiVo/Nero thing. Just a few minutes before I posted this the news hit the wire that this product is available...

http://www.engadget.com/2008/09/29/nero-liquidtv-tivo-pc-brings-tivo-interface-to-the-pc/

and it looks nothing like the above. In fact it looks almost identical to a regular TiVo.

Dan


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Yah, it looks to be quite a departure from the TiVo UI we know. Though I assume there are a variety of different approaches and looks TiVo is evaluating. Even with just this one, you can see some A/B testing going on. Regardless, I am VERY pleased to see them exploring a their next gen interface and experience.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

If I had to vote, I would *not* want a new interface. But if I had no choice in the matter, I would have to accept it, but my hopes would be that menus would basically stay the same and the TiVo Central shortcuts would remain.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't want anything that's going to slow performance or eat up storage space. KISS.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

janry said:


> I don't want anything that's going to slow performance or eat up storage space. KISS.


that is why I think this is exploring what they will do on the tru2way box that is in development. Then they can size the resources and drive space for that model as needed.

Wonder if they would do away with the phone line as not a big enough pipe to deal with TiVo updates going forward?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The chips TiVo has been using have partial support for modem built in, requiring only partial external components, costing only a few dollars/box. I honestly don't see TiVo giving that up just yet, unless they are going to make the Series 4 Tru2Way only, and can leverage the 2-way connection for its outside connection.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I seriously doubt this is a new TiVo UI.


TiVo has asked the OP to take this information down from his site and also from this thread. I think that holds some weight.

I hope this is the new GUI for the S4 Tru2way boxes.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> TiVo has asked the OP to take this information down from his site and also from this thread. I think that holds some weight.


They did...?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Because they asked him to take it down does not necessarily mean that they are in fact working on "some form of new interface" for "some possible new or current box". I, for one, think they could be asking him to take it down since it could make people _think_ there is a new interface under development when there is not.

Of course, I could be wrong, but we cannot assume one way or the other.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

http://www.engadget.com/2008/09/29/potential-new-tivo-user-interface-shown-on-video/

Too late. Once it's out there it's out there.

Edit: Looks real fine to me too!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

classicsat said:


> The chips TiVo has been using have partial support for modem built in, requiring only partial external components, costing only a few dollars/box. .


not to save money but to get everyone on broadband 
We would need to see the numbers of people using phone line with what models like TiVo has though to make any real educated guess.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

RoyK said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2008/09/29/potential-new-tivo-user-interface-shown-on-video/
> 
> Too late. Once it's out there it's out there.
> 
> Edit: Looks real fine to me too!


Very true, I have seen this posted in at least 3 different sites already this morning. Though, given a day or two it will all fade away until either tivo or someone else brings it up again.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

To be available in mid October...
http://www.nero.com/enu/liquidtv-introduction.html

Didn't RePlay try this software only approach? (Never to be heard from again...)


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> They did...?


Yep they did.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

RoyK said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2008/09/29/potential-new-tivo-user-interface-shown-on-video/
> 
> Too late. Once it's out there it's out there.
> 
> Edit: Looks real fine to me too!


I can't get that page to open...it hangs and locks up IE.......


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

jlb said:


> I can't get that page to open...it hangs and locks up IE.......


Locked me up too.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Doesn't work for me either in IE but working fine in Firefox - just cleared cache and reloaded it.

Edit - If you go to engadget.com you'll find the first part of the article (currently on page 2 keep going until you find it. Clicking on the read more link gets you to the page I posted. The image and text work there in IE but not the videos (bummer). Again all working ok in my firefox.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jlb said:


> Of course, I could be wrong, but we cannot assume one way or the other.


have you met the Internet?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> Guys,
> 
> We do a tremendous amount of primary research here at TiVo on various possible future directions for our products. Some of you will remember all of those marketing promotion trials...the ones with different sales offers for different areas? You should see how detailed we get when it comes to product design...we test lots of stuff. It just typically doesn't get posted in a blog (and isn't intended to be, we're pretty up front about that).
> 
> ...


Pony,
With that said...When can we expect to see this new GUI in TiVo boxes?


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

If were not going to get an official word on release date what is the general feeling out there?

I was thinking about buying 2 new TiVo HD boxes, but with this news I wonder if I should wait? Or do you guys think it may be available as a software update instead of a whole new box?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

michman said:


> If were not going to get an official word on release date what is the general feeling out there?
> 
> I was thinking about buying 2 new TiVo HD boxes, but with this news I wonder if I should wait? Or do you guys think it may be available as a software update instead of a whole new box?


This was amrket research that the person shared out though asked not to.
there is no release date as this is VERY likely NOT any actual UI code but mockups.
*Do not wait for any purchase on this bit of market research leaked.*


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

michman said:


> If were not going to get an official word on release date what is the general feeling out there?


Even though what we've seen is not likely to ever be released, I would welcome a new sleek UI.

On the other hand, the UI we have now is unique, and it is what differentiates a Tivo from other DVR's.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

steve614 said:


> On the other hand, the UI we have now is unique, and it is what differentiates a Tivo from other DVR's.


yeah hows that working for TiVo? 10 year old company that has had 3 profitable quarters over that time.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BlackBetty said:


> yeah hows that working for TiVo? 10 year old company that has had 3 profitable quarters over that time.


And you think the problem is the UI ???


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Do I see this right, that it keeps a show running in a separate window while you navigate through the menus? I'm not sure I like that. I want the show paused when I'm menuing, and I also probably don't want to be distracted by it either, while I peruse the menus.

The current classic setup seems perfect in that regard.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

timckelley said:


> Do I see this right, that it keeps a show running in a separate window while you navigate through the menus? I'm not sure I like that. I want the show paused when I'm menuing, and I also probably don't want to be distracted by it either, while I peruse the menus.
> 
> The current classic setup seems perfect in that regard.


I'm a bit conflicted on this. For the most part I agree with you that I don't want to have a show that I'm watching running in the background while I'm in the menus...but in some instances it would be nice to maybe have some Music Choice videos or a TiVoCast running in the background...stuff that you don't want or need to pay much attention to.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

timckelley said:


> Do I see this right, that it keeps a show running in a separate window while you navigate through the menus? I'm not sure I like that. I want the show paused when I'm menuing,





dylanemcgregor said:


> I'm a bit conflicted on this. For the most part I agree with you that I don't want to have a show that I'm watching running in the background while I'm in the menus.


I think they would plan on keeping the pause button on the remote


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had a Moxi back before an HD TiVo existed and I hated the little video window in the menus. The wost part about it was when I switched to the device and hit the menu button live TV would continue to play in that little window. On more then one occasion that caused me to get the end of a program or football game ruined. I hope that if TiVo ever does add this feature that they have a way to turn it off. Or at the very least are smart enough to only use it for recorded shows and not live TV.

Dan


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

dylanemcgregor said:


> I'm a bit conflicted on this. For the most part I agree with you that I don't want to have a show that I'm watching running in the background while I'm in the menus...but in some instances it would be nice to maybe have some Music Choice videos or a TiVoCast running in the background...stuff that you don't want or need to pay much attention to.


I too and not a big fan of the little picture playing while in menu's. But some people are. I have seen countless posts over the years from people coming form cable company DVR's and that is one thing the bring up that tivo is missing and why they liked the cable company dvr better. If it's something you have had and your used to it then it may be something you consider part of your using experiencing and you would want it. It all just depends on how you look at it. It could very well welcome more people over form other dvr platforms.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't think I saw anyone mention this. There was a little satellite logo (with XYZ below it) on the upper left of the menu screen. It made me think that this was going to be a satellite DVR. Could this be DirecTV's version of the new Tivo that they just announced?

However, some of the menu and wording made me think of Apple. Could this be functionality for the Apple TV or a new DVR from Apple? Since Tivo asked him to remove the link, it makes me think it is for Tivo, however, the way the menus moved and the way the display art "rotated" immediatly made me think of iTunes.

Bryan


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I had a Moxi back before an HD TiVo existed and I hated the little video window in the menus. The wost part about it was when I switched to the device and hit the menu button live TV would continue to play in that little window. On more then one occasion that caused me to get the end of a program or football game ruined. I hope that if TiVo ever does add this feature that they have a way to turn it off. Or at the very least *are smart enough to only use it for recorded shows and not live TV.*


I agree completely, although this can be addressed in a simple way, so I don't quite understand why someone hasn't done it:

On recordings in progress, the PIP window could be black with the message, "This program is currently recording. Select it from Now Playing or press LiveTV to watch it live." Or more simply, "This program is recording. Press LiveTV to watch it live."


----------



## Mike want hmo (Dec 2, 2004)

Tivo has been doing a lot of work re-writing their UI to be able to load on other boxes. Maybe this is their one user interface fits all approach.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Mike want hmo said:


> Tivo has been doing a lot of work re-writing their UI to be able to load on other boxes. Maybe this is their one user interface fits all approach.


Thats what I am thinking. Series 4 tru2way box that will work with any and all cable companies.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> Thats what I am thinking. Series 4 tru2way box that will work with any and all cable companies.


That can't happen until 2010 if you have Charter. Thanks to the lovely waivers.


----------



## Mike want hmo (Dec 2, 2004)

Panasonic has two plasmas with true two way that will be available by the end of the 2008 4Q. I'm hoping tivo will be the next to offer the technology.


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

Well it seems the stuff I stumbled across was real. Compare the shot from the survey at Gizmodo to the one Dave just posted today. Now I wonder when we will get to see the rest of the stuff that was in that survey.


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

Hoyty, thanks for resurrecting this thread! That new look is sexy, refreshingly different from TiVo's usual bean-counting style that TiVoPony alludes to. And 'TiVo Search' as a name is much better than 'Swivel Search', whatever that's supposed to mean! (And it'd be easy to make a 'PIG' disappear if that's what's troubling some TiVo users!)



TiVoPony said:


> Guys,
> We do a tremendous amount of primary research here at TiVo on various possible future directions for our products...You should see how detailed we get when it comes to product design...we test lots of stuff...We're a bit more scientific than what you'll find in this thread when it comes to our user research.
> Pony


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

hoyty said:


> Well it seems the stuff I stumbled across was real. Compare the shot from the survey at Gizmodo to the one Dave just posted today. Now I wonder when we will get to see the rest of the stuff that was in that survey.


this beta they just put out is an HME app which means it is running as java on a server at TiVo headquarters and the screens are served up.
So this does not translate directly to menus running on the TiVo itself but keeps pointing to a future more java based Tivo like the Series 4 tru2way looks to be.
or it points to a future more server oriented approach to adding features to TiVo.

the really good news from my perspective is that this service means they have private methods in the HME SDK now to access scheduled recordings and season passes, etc.. in order to schedule a show via HME. If they made that public for 3rd party HME developers to glam onto then things would open up considerably.
I imagine though that 3rd party developers are already looking as close as they can at how this works.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Note that there are non-Java implementations of HME, so the HME server doesn't have to be java (though in the case of Tivo it almost certainly is) and certainly the HME client (usually Tivos) are not java either.


----------



## igrok (Dec 7, 2008)

So is there any word about changes to the main UI, such as putting it in 16:9 HD with more info available? The new search does look a lot like the videos floating around last fall.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

From the article on Dave Zatz' blog:


> Later today, broadband-connected TiVo Series3 and TiVo HD subscribers will be treated to a revamped search experience. And, marking a first, TiVo is finally taking widescreen televisions seriously with a high-def interface utilizing that extra real estate.


I'm a "broadband-connected TiVo Series3 subscriber" and I didn't get "treated" to any such thing, either yesterday or today.

EDIT: Okay--I see it now, under "Music, Photos & Showcases" as "TiVo Search Beta".

EDIT: Interesting, but _un-frickin'-believably slow_! There's a pause while it puts that useless bunch of suggestion thumbnails up during which you could get up and make yourself a snack. I assume that if they add this to the UI, it'd be hardcoded--the performance is much, much less than unacceptable .

And, yes, that bunch of icons at the top seem to be just suggestions, none of which seem to have anything to do with the search that you're performing. They should be removed.


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

I just wanted to post a quick note and say, guess it was really real. I know we all saw TiVo Search over a year ago but now with Premiere announced it seems those videos were early prototypes of the new interface. Hopefully we don't have to wait 18 months for the next updates to happen.

It is also interesting to read reactions to this thread and compare them to people's current reactions to the Premiere. Wonder how many people hated this 18 months ago but now are giving it more of a chance?


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

I think the new ui looks pretty slick. And it also gives the option to have classic look, so there isn't really much for people to complain about. They can switch to classic interface, and also turn on/off PiG. So as far as the gui is concerned and what I have read through this thread, the ui is fine. Most new complaints seem to be directed towards the TiVo not adding more functionality they wanted.

All in all, I think it looks good. I am currently awaiting my pre-order to ship. And am also looking forward to (hopefully) some cool flash apps down the road to install on y Premiere.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I wasn't bowled over by TiVo Search, still very rarely use it, and am not overly enthusiastic about what we've been shown of the Premiere and its UI. It's okay, but not nearly worthy of the hype.


----------

